# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  How to not do steroids!

## tarmyg

FYI:

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandst...eing.features1

Thanks
~T

----------


## kronik420

> Wake up, eat, jerk off, work out, eat, jerk off, eat, work out, eat, jerk off, eat, sleep.


lol... this guy is retarded..

----------


## Gaspaco

Nice read

----------


## redz

What a moron.

----------


## austinite

lol tarmyg. that's 5 years old...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Biological Hazard

I read this long time ago. I don't know if he transformed into a Hulk. He is bigger but still looks like a muppet.  :Smilie:

----------


## bartman314

i'm a newb and would like to avoid the pitfalls of mr davidson. irrespective of the self serving melodrama, what should he have done differently from a gear/plan perspective to have a positive experience?

----------


## cgi

A can of tuna has 13 grams of protein.... what a ****ing morons. Doesnt realize what a serving size is. God tjat article made me cringe. But goes to show that even if yoyre a complete moron who doesn't know how to eat train or take gear, you can still get wayyy better results than even the most dedicated and knowledgeable natural.

----------


## ppwc1985

A regular can of tuna has 2-2.5 servings depending on which one you buy. They also have 12-14 grams of protein which x2 = 24-28 gms of protein. Unless you buy those tiny cans.

----------


## ppwc1985

Never take creatine too, lol

----------


## LbforLb152

Wow. Very interesting. Is this very common for most who use? Anyways the story was great, well told. Hope the guy is good

----------


## Little_John

Creatine it will get you every time.....

----------


## kelkel

To much to read. Need cliff notes....

----------


## imnotnatty

This is what happens when morons with access to a keyboard decide to write an article or paper, what a freaking moron, I wonder how many ppl will read this and say gasp! steroids are bad!

----------


## NaijaBoy

I actually enjoyed reading that article and found it both interesting and funny but damn talk about a multitude of side effects. As someone asked, what are some things that could have been done different? Other than using one instead of three compounds and injection locations

----------


## Gus Mackay

I was surprised at the amount he was taking, considering it was his first time. And then the knee... gotta admit I laughed my ass off at that.

----------


## ironbeck

Whats the concise version, ? too much novelistic twang to read the whole thing.

----------


## Gus Mackay

Guy takes Dianabol (10mg tabs, 3 per day for the first 4 weeks), Testosterone Cypionate (500mg per week, 10 weeks), Equipoise (400mg per week, 10 weeks), Nolvadex (1 to 4 pills daily, depending on week), Proviron (25mg daily), HCG (500iu twice weekly).

Is surprised when he gets itchy tits.

Entire article is written over the top. I'd say his editor has a particular objective as he went into it, as it's not really objective.

----------


## David LoPan

All that gear for only 600 bucks. Where is that source? Sounds like total BS for a guy wanting to sell his book. I bet he could sell his before and after pics to sell some of the BS you seen in mags and on late night TV.

----------


## NaturalUN

I read this before I knew anything about steroids properly, I even thought this guy was retarded back then, imagine what I think of him now.

----------


## Mik3-93

Haha that was a good read!

----------


## strippatrippa

I know it's old thread but seriously once a ranga always a ranga

----------


## Mr.Anderson

Ahaha! Thanks!

----------

